# madame loach



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

hello everyone!:fish: 
i have a little problem... well actually it's lots of little problems... well, they are not really problems.. i just have too many... babies that is. my tank has become too overpopulated with baby mollies!! my tank floor gets a bit mucky with fish poo, though the water is clean. i have two filter/pump systems set up in the tank at the moment, and everyone seems relatively healthy, but i know this can't go on! i have toyed with idea of taking some of them back to the pet shop, but many of them are cross breeds and i'm not sure they would take them?? or maybe they would use them as feeder fish!!??!! would this be a good place to post "FREE BABY MOLLIES TO GOOD HOME!!" any suggestions/takers??!! i love the little rascals, but i want them to have healthy lives!! ( i live in london)
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You are more that welcome to post it here. You may also want to try in our for sale area. http://www.fishforums.com/forum/want-sell.html Just put free in there instead of a price. Also since you are worried about their long term lives. Put "not to be used as feeders" many people hunt various forums looking for free fish to use as feeders for other fish.

We do have a few people on here from the london area. I am not sure how often they stop in but hopefully you have some luck. 

And Welcome to the forum, Enjoy your stay. And dont be afraid to step in and help out or ask questions if you have any.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

They just added an auction area to this site. Try auctioning them off. You can make a little money and still get them to people who want them for something other than feeders.
Tony


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Try looking for local listings in your area on the web. Or a paper


----------



## madame loach (Jul 25, 2006)

*thanks!!*

well, thanks everyone for your suggestions. i am pretty new to this site, so i will check out the for sale and auction sections, etc. hopefully, soon, my little buddies will have new homes!!
Thanks again!!


----------

